# Victims Fer Tomorrow!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have family coming in today and my mom wanted to go to Sams to get some rotisserie chicken...I said WHY WOULD I DO THAT???? 

I got these chickens yesterday morning, almost thawed. Came home and made a garlic/onion/salt brine and they soaked in the tub till this AM. I got em out, pat dried em, rubbed em down w/ OO and dusted em w/ some Crazy Chicken Rub and Bone Suckin' Rub!!! 

Tomorrow morning when I get off work, I'll beer can em and throw em on the egg! it'll be crowded but they'll fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Be sure to post some picture of the finished birds to make us suffer :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Be sure to post some picture of the finished birds to make us suffer :thumbsup:


You know I will....I'm putting my daughter in charge of pulling em off the Egg since I will be asleep when they are done, but she'll do it fer me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> You know I will....I'm putting my daughter in charge of pulling em off the Egg since I will be asleep when they are done, but she'll do it fer me!:thumbsup:


Must be pulling an all nighter friend. If so stay safe out there brother! And at some point soon after your gathering please post specific details of before and after steps. Those birds look like they're gonna be good!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Must be pulling an all nighter friend. If so stay safe out there brother! And at some point soon after your gathering please post specific details of before and after steps. Those birds look like they're gonna be good!!!
> :thumbup:












This is what they look like in the "sauna" after taking a bath!!! hahaha

I took the 3 chickens and soaked em in a garlic/onion/salt/pepper brine solution for about 24 hours. Took them out and dried em, rubbed em with the seasonings rub then covered em over night. Got the egg fired up to 250 with some pecan wood and will be good to go when the internal hits 155. They will be taken off and wrapped in foil, then thrown into a cooler to go to my folks place. It will continue to cook a little while wrapped.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhh that was a fun nap.....ole lady said daughter told her it was only 77 degrees. She didnt understand the difference between celcius and farenheight.....pulled it when it was just a bit over 155. Now on to mom/pops to unwrap and eat!!! Smells great!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh dang I though we were related. I need some chicken!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks delicious! I'd of tore them wings and legs up :thumbup:


----------

